# TortoiseLabs Cloud is becoming Centarra Cloud [30% Discount] [Custom Control Panel] [Unmetered]



## kaniini (Feb 18, 2014)

Tortoise Labs is merging its cloud lineup into its sister company, Centarra. This move comes shortly after the large expansion at 2323 Bryan. Centarra operates its own fully redundant, enterprise network. The Tortoise brand will continue to operate as a software engineering firm.

Centarra cloud utilizes our own in-house control panel, Cloudware. From top to bottom, Cloudware was designed with the user in mind. Cloudware's core framework was released as Free Open Source Software (FOSS), as Centarra believes in bettering the software industry.

_*Get 30% off for life with coupon code: CENTARRA*_

Here is a sampling of our offerings, log into Cloudware to see all of our packages. To order, please go to Cloudware and create an account. Once you've created an account, you can easily add cloud instances!

*vServers*

Each vServers comes with access to 8 cores and 20 Mbps of bandwidth.

Cloud 512

512 MB of RAM + 512 MB Swap

30 GB of disk space

20 Mbps of bandwidth guaranteed on 1 Gbps unmetered*

1 IPv4

$7.50 $5.25 a month!

Sign up now

Cloud 1,024

1,024 MB of RAM + 1,024 MB Swap

60 GB of disk space

20 Mbps of bandwidth guaranteed on 1 Gbps unmetered*

2 IPv4 with IPJ

$15.00 $10.50 a month!

Sign up now

*Semi Dedicated vServers*

Each semi-dedicated vServers comes with access to 8 cores and 60 Mbps of bandwidth.

Cloud 4,096

4,096 MB of RAM + 2,048 MB Swap

240 GB of disk space

60 Mbps of bandwidth guaranteed on 1 Gbps unmetered*

8 IPv4 with IPJ

$50.00 $35 a month!

Sign up now

*Features*

_Choose Xen PV or Xen HVM_

Easily switch between Xen PV and Xen HVM in Cloudware.

_RAID-z inspired data storage for un-paralleled reliability._

We utilize our own custom RAID to insure data integrity and reliability that is un-paralleled.

_Add Custom Rules to Our Firewall_

Add custom rules to our clustered firewall. Create your own ACL applied across our network and mitigation devices.

_Unmetered Bandwidth_

Every vServer comes with unmetered bandwidth. Don't worry about overages! Bandwidth is guaranteed to be available to each individual vServer at any time, 1000mbps guaranteed to each network segment. Certain services, such as BitTorrent and VPN usage, are not covered by this guarantee.

_Three different and unique locations_

Choose between London, Atlanta, and Dallas for the location of your cloud instance.

_Advanced REST API_

Easily add, remove, and alter services with our advanced and straight-forward REST API. Integrate seamlessly to allow for better uptime and resource spikes.

_Operating Systems_

Choose from one of our six different operating systems or use Xen HVM to bring your own ISO.

*The 1 Gbps unmetered is fair-share and users may be throttled if they use too much bandwidth.


----------



## Ruriko (Feb 21, 2014)

Can I use all 8 cores 24/7 on the semi dedi?


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 21, 2014)

Any benchmarks?


----------

